# C02 Diffusers for DIY Systems



## attackonthebass (Aug 3, 2013)

I was curious to know what peoples experiences were with DIY Co2 dispensers and Fluval's CO2 DIffuser, and or Glass diffusers?

I purchased both in the event of one not working I could always try the other one.

I started with the Ceramic Fluval black disc
Amazon.com: Fluval Ceramic 88g-CO2 Diffuser - 3.1 Ounces: Pet Supplies

this worked for a total of 24 hours, before it was no longer putting out any bubbles.

I then switched over to this one, and this worked for 3 - 4 days before it was no longer producing bubbles.
Amazon.com: Nano Carbon Dioxide CO2 Diffuser - Glass Reactor for Aquarium Tank Plants: Pet Supplies

from the u-tube videos and forums I've read it seems as though both of these are intended to be used on a PRESSURIZED system.

I'm curious if the yeast DIY mixture clogs up these two devices and that's why they are NOT intended for non pressurized systems?

any help would be greatly appreciated. Now that neither one these are working i just put the air tubing into my powerhead. I don't forsee any problems with this clogging, however I would like to have the smaller bubbles back


----------



## switchbreed (Sep 10, 2013)

First... You want to use a check valve on the tubing between the aquarium and the fermentation vessel. If say you are using a 1 gallon milk jug leave about 4 inches of space and don't fill all the way up, this should prevent any clogging. 

Co2 that isnt coming from a pressurized tank will have trouble moving through various diffusers. I myself use a powerhead that I connect to the fermentation vessel with regular tubing, Just remove the air intake tube on the powerhead and connect the Co2 tube. Works like a sharm. Just don't leave it running over night.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

DIY yeast fermentation systems do not generate enough back pressure to render a ceramic plate diffuser usable. I used a Red Sea reactor, you can also accomplish the same using a powerhead and a high-quality wood airstone.

If you're looking to do an upgrade but don't want to drop serious cash on a pressurized system, consider a paintball system. NOTE: Like a DIY yeast fermentation system, paintball systems are only effective on small tanks. Anything bigger than a 30 gallon and you'll be burning through paintball cylinders in a matter of weeks.

Here's a nice link to a paintball setup:
Paintball Co2 Injection DIY Setup with Tons of Photos


----------



## Rossfett (May 15, 2011)

I have a very similar glass diffuser for my ten gallon. I would first take a spray bottle with some soapy water and around the DIY/yeast bottle and look for air leaks. I use a 1/2 gallon gatoraid bottle. It tended to leak around the tubing exiting the bottle and at the mouth, even though I screwed it tight. The tubing, I had to seal into place using gorilla glue, on the outside. I then use PVC tape to seal the cap into place after every recharge. It can sometimes take a few hours to build up enough pressure. Make sure the lights are off, to have a little help with controlling the PH. Plants only eat CO2 during photosynthesis. 
You also might want to use baking soda, or some other form of compound to help even the yeast production. You may be burning through sugar water too fast, or not putting enough sugar in the solution.


----------



## attackonthebass (Aug 3, 2013)

I've got both the fluval, and the glass diffusers to work. The only problem is after the pressure starts to diminish is right around the time the diffuser starts to clog

I think something iin the sugar or yeast clogs up those pores. I've since hooked my diy system up to my powerhead. The bubbles arent as fine, but my co2 reader is still reading green, so I'm just going to stick with this simple setup. 

I'd prefer not having a large powerhead in a 29 gallon tank, but the other diffusers keep taking a crap on me. it's not worth 8-10 bucks to keep buying those each time I need to make up a new batch of Co2


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

You might be over filling your CO2 reaction chamber. Here's a good thread with a recipe I used to use all the time:
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f34/diy-co2-made-easy-5049.html


----------

